# Running Mac on PC



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

if macs have switched to intel and pcs run on intel why don't microsoft come out with a program that allows macs to run on pcs. It would make alot of lives easier.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Why would Microsoft want you to run the Mac OS on PC's? Besides, it's not up to them, it's up to Apple, as they'd have to write the OS to run on different hardware. Just because Macs now have Intel CPUs doesn't mean that their OS will run on all x86 CPUs. Windows is written to run on just about any x86 hardware combination, where the Mac OS is written to only run on Apple hardware.


----------



## Bookworm99 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, Micro$oft would never want to give Apple more market share - that is not smart for them XD


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Apple will not give their share of market to Microsoft at any price. Imagine a Parallels version that lets run Mac OS on cheaper PC hardware. This will lead to death of Apple. I'm sure Apple will stand until running Mac OS on PC as long as it would be possible. Finally, there may appear an analogue of Parallels Desktop for running Mac OS on PC - I'm sure if this will happen, this will an Apple product


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Please read the sticky "Help installing Apple's OS X on a pc" in this forum. It is against the rules to post hack tips.


----------

